# Shooting Higher & Further



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I installed a sprinkler system that Rainbird laid out for me this spring. At the back of the property I have a ditch that I am trying to shoot across. I have about 5 feet that are bone dry at the far side of the ditch, which is just a touch higher than the front side, from where I am shooting from. I am thinking it is more of a height issue than a distance issue.

I have 42sa's installed-- they have 4" popups with a spray distance of 26-38'. I am considering using 5012, with is a 5000 series with 12" popup and spray distance of 25-50'. I am open to other suggestion, including other brands of sprinkler heads. The current heads have ¾" NPT female inlets.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Grizzly Adam i just installed a 12" last night where i only had a 4", its in the side of my firepit area where its positioned lower and i wanted to get it up throwing higher and further, its working great! so might be great idea for you. they're not cheap tho...


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

BBLOCK said:


> @Grizzly Adam i just installed a 12" last night where i only had a 4", its in the side of my firepit area where its positioned lower and i wanted to get it up throwing higher and further, its working great! so might be great idea for you. they're not cheap tho...


I got four of them new on ebay for $20 each, so I found a deal.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > @Grizzly Adam i just installed a 12" last night where i only had a 4", its in the side of my firepit area where its positioned lower and i wanted to get it up throwing higher and further, its working great! so might be great idea for you. they're not cheap tho...
> ...


perfect, great deal


----------

